
Glitch: Home Office tells man, 101, his parents must confirm ID - YeGoblynQueenne
https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2020/feb/12/home-office-tells-man-101-his-parents-must-confirm-id
======
speps
TLDR: the system misinterpreted his birth year as 2019 instead of 1919

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Unfortunately, the ICAO Machine Readable Travel Document standard requires a
two-digit year in the Machine Readable Zone. (Not sure what the “biometric”
chip's data contains though, for all I know that has the full four digits.)

